# Black & Tan SUV



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

Long time lurker stalking everyone's SUV builds and new member. I placed my order awhile back and the gel coat went in the mold this morning. Boat will be 80% saltwater fishing 10% hunting 10% river running and spec fishing.
17 SUV center console
40hp Suzuki four stroke
Castle Tan Hull, bulk head and rear box
Eggshell White deck
Black powder coat platform
Black hatches, lights and accessories
12 gal fuel tank
front deck crustacean well
double rear hatch w/livewell and storage
Minn Kota 55
Float-On trailer w/break away tongue

Thanks to everyone for posting their builds on this forum which was a great help for me and testament to these boats.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats and welcome to the forum [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## fish_on (Jun 21, 2011)

when did you place your order?


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

I placed the order the first of June, but I have driven Mel crazy since then with questions


----------



## fish_on (Jun 21, 2011)

sounds about like me... i put my order in the first of july and bug him as much as possible, lol... i made the 2 and 1/2 hour drive 2 weeks ago just to see the other boats progress! Has he given u a projected finish date?


----------



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I was at ankona last week and Mel told me it takes about 10 day to make a Suv can't wait for mine it should be next.


----------



## fish_on (Jun 21, 2011)

10 days in the mold....i was more curious if he was given a date for complete boat


----------



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Form start to finish 10 days.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Can't wait to see some pic's.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Sounds nice! Can't wait to see picts. Welcome to the Ankona family too !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

> Form start to finish 10 days.


 ;D


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

10 days is what I was told (give or take a few). I live 30 minutes away so I plan on go to check it out when it is out of the mold. I will take,pics, just have to learn how to post.


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

Test run in shop boat. Mel driving, putting my new deck hands to the test.


----------



## fish_on (Jun 21, 2011)

10 days start to finish...guess i misunderstood what he told me, but thats awesome...Means ill have my boat sooner than i was thinkin ;D Congrats on the new boat by the way!!


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

Still in the mold with parts all over the shop. Should be pulled first of the week to start assembly.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

how did the test ride go?


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

Test ride went great, four of us in the shop boat with 30 tiller tohatsu. Don't know how fast but quick enough for me. I can't wait to see what the 40 Suzuki will do with one or two people. It felt plenty stable even with Mel and I standing on one side.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

good to here


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrat's on the boat. I can't wait to see a black & tan SUV, bet that'll be dead sexy! Keep us updated on the build.



> I can't wait to see what the 40 Suzuki  will do with one or two people.


You should see mid 30's


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know what is harder, waiting 2 months to start the build or waiting two weeks for it to be finished. :-/


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

2 weeks for sure 

[smiley=1-hypno.gif] 

[smiley=headbang2.gif]


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, so eggshoelll looked a little lighter on the paint chip. It grew on me the more I looked at it. Once the black rubrail is on and all the black metal work, hatches etc it will set everything off.


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

Trying link again


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks a little lighter from this angle.


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

Home at last, ready for the maiden  voyage ;D


----------



## fish_on (Jun 21, 2011)

Boat looks great!! Cant wait to hear how she runs and really makes me want mine to be done!! How long was it start to finish?


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

It took two weeks, plus a couple days, minus a holiday. Still have to go back for a day for trolling motor and some other small details. I rushed them to let me have it to get the motor put on and run it some this weekend.


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

The boat looks terrific !


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Sweet looking ride.Let us know how she does on the water. More Pics


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

Love the boat the more I look at it. Turned oh perfect despite some color drama. Maiden voyage had some prop issues. Some blow out trying to get on a plain. Porposes over twenty with two seated behind console. Rides good with someone on bow but can't get over 4900 and 30 mph.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Saw you over at Mel's today. the skiff looked great.


----------

